# Sampdoria-Inter 0-2



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Mercoledì 3 aprile alle 18:30. Forza Samp.


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

Inter reduce dalle fatiche e i 120 minuti di coppa


----------



## pennyhill (16 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Inter reduce dalle fatiche e i 120 minuti di coppa



E l'avversario è la squadra con l'età media più bassa del campionato (meno di 25 anni) .


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Marzo 2013)

I tempi supplementari si faranno sentire, difficile una vittoria dei cugini.


----------



## vota DC (16 Marzo 2013)

Mi pare di aver favorito Icardi su Denis (Paloschi contro Pescara senza Perin e Faraone contro Palermo erano scelte troppo ovvie), speriamo bene...


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

La partita è dubbioso a causa del tempo. Allarme arancione a Genova...Ma se la partita si gioca, forza Doria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

cedgenin ha scritto:


> La partita è dubbioso a causa del tempo. Allarme arancione a Genova...Ma se la partita si gioca, forza Doria



la solita fortuna interista


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Maddai ma quando finisceil fondoschina? Fatlità dopo i 120 minuti


----------



## Graxx (17 Marzo 2013)

che c.ulo...avrebbero perso sicuramente...cosi viene falsato il campionato...voglio vedere proprio il tempo come sarà questa sera...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Rinviata per maltempo, non si gioca manco stasera. 

Io non ho parole, questi dovevano essere scoppiati oggi ed ecco l'aiuto dal cielo


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Vabbe ma questi hanno una fortuna sfacciata! Quando la recuperano?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vabbe ma questi hanno una fortuna sfacciata! Quando la recuperano?



.....sempre poca cosa rimangono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....sempre poca cosa rimangono.



Si ma poteva essere l'allungo decisivo questo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

La recupereranno in un periodo a loro favorevole vincendo una partita che oggi avrebbero sicuramente perso.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La recupereranno in un periodo a loro favorevole vincendo una partita che oggi avrebbero sicuramente perso.



.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma poteva essere l'allungo decisivo questo.



Noi facciamo il nostro dovere oggi senza pensare a loro che avranno poi comunque ancora più pressione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La recupereranno in un periodo a loro favorevole vincendo una partita che oggi avrebbero sicuramente perso.



....intanto noi facciamo il nostro. Per la Champions, per me, non sono loro i più temibili.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

ahahahahahah il 2 aprile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Dopo Juventus-Inter in pratica


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2013)

Cioè io me la sono pure giocata


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Non la vincono manco il 2 Aprile questa partita e poi non sono per me la squadra più temibile.


----------



## DennyJersey (17 Marzo 2013)

È scandaloso che si debba rinviare una partita come questa. Loro hanno la solita fortuna e se c'è pericolo va bene, ma tengo a sottolineare che si tratta già del secondo rinvio (da pomeriggio a sera il primo).
Loro ricaricano le pile, strama si salva etc..
Lo scandalo è che si debbe nel 2013 assistere a queste cose e parlo a livello di organizzazione e paese.
Quanto a noi dobbiamo pensare solo al nostro e guai a farsi innervosire da queste cose.
Ce la dobbiamo sudare questa qualificazione e ce la suderemo.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Il rinvio preventivo ci mancava!!! regolarità del campionato a farsi benedire


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè io me la sono pure giocata



Va beh te la scalano dalla giocata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

oggi non vincevano...sempre la solita fortuna


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Meglio così, Icardi era in dubbio..il 2 avrà tempo e modo di segnare ai suoi nuovi compagni


----------



## Harvey (17 Marzo 2013)

Pure io avevo l'1X a 1.40 e mi mancava solo questa e il Valencia -.-


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Andiamo a +7 che fa morale, non so quanto sia un bene che non giochino, tanto da qui in avanti ne perderanno ancora.


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Marzo 2013)

I soliti prescritti di sta min....


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Marzo 2013)




----------



## chicagousait (17 Marzo 2013)

Assurdo...tutte le fortune del caso


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>


Almeno questo è bello, il vostro è solo grosso


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

No va beh pure il tempo sta a favorire questi non ho parole


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



Spero che la Samp. ve lo faccia così.......


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

*Inter e Sampdoria non sono favorevoli a giocare il 2 aprile.*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;148162 ha scritto:


> *Inter e Sampdoria non sono favorevoli a giocare il 2 aprile.*



L'Inter secondo me non è proprio favorevole a giocare .....


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Gli interisti possono dire grazie al tempo...Avrebbero certamente perso questa partita. Forza Doria.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;148162 ha scritto:


> *Inter e Sampdoria non sono favorevoli a giocare il 2 aprile.*



Il 2 aprile mi ricorda qualcosa


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;148162 ha scritto:


> *Inter e Sampdoria non sono favorevoli a giocare il 2 aprile.*



Cioè fanno pure storie?


----------



## Doctore (17 Marzo 2013)

se succedeva a noi una cosa del genere si giocava pure in queste condizioni


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

non ci voleva proprio questo rinvio


----------



## Fry Rossonero (17 Marzo 2013)

chiamatina di moratto alla lega...
non c'è una goccia d'acqua a genova!

darei un bel -3 ad entrambe le squadre


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

la giocassero quando gli pare, tanto non ci riprendono più. 

cmq decisione scandalosa.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Il bello di questa giornata è che ormai sono fuori dalla Champions...e pieni di debiti.


----------



## almilan (17 Marzo 2013)

i due compari si saranno messi d'accordo...vergogna...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Sarei curiosa di vedere o sapere ora com'è il tempo a genova,no perchè a Torino sta nevicando di brutto pero sai li si gioca


----------



## Hammer (17 Marzo 2013)

Vergogna all'italiana


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Si ma la Samp s'è messa a 90° quando l'inder ha chiesto lo spostamente alle 20.45,quindi ben gli sta a Garrone & company.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il bello di questa giornata è che ormai sono fuori dalla Champions...e pieni di debiti.



La Roma li ha presi ed è avanti visto che ha vinto 2-0 a San Siro, Stramah bene bene.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Marzo 2013)

Lo stadio è a 5 mt dal torrente Bisagno e a 20 dal torrente Fereggiano,che un anno e mezzo fa ha cusato 5 morti; è un'ORDINANZA COMUNALE,dopo aver chiuso le scuole rinviano una partita di pallone,mi sembra ragionevole

Ah,gia siamo pure LADRI


----------



## MisterBet (18 Marzo 2013)

Io vorrei sapere perchè venerdì pomeriggio l'hanno spostata alle 20:30 quando era in programma alle 15 e si sarebbe giocata tranquillamente...venerdì non si sapeva del maltempo previsto per domenica sera?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (18 Marzo 2013)

Solo non capisco una cosa. sampdoria - inter rinviata perchè FORSE nevica. torino - lazio, bufera di neve e si gioca. Qualcuno mi può spiegare come funzionano le regole? No perchè altrimenti mi viene da pensare che la partita è stata rinviata solo per far riposare le *****...e sono CERTO che non è così.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (18 Marzo 2013)

doctore ha scritto:


> se succedeva a noi una cosa del genere si giocava pure in queste condizioni



sicuro!!


----------



## Serginho (19 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ah,gia siamo pure LADRI


esatto.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2013)

Ufficiale: si gioca il *3 Aprile* alle 18,30


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2013)

L'hanno postata solo di un giorno


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2013)

Forza Sampdoria.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2013)

ma qualcuno la vedrà?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

2 fisso figuriamoci se perdono .


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;157443 ha scritto:


> 2 fisso figuriamoci se perdono .



E figuriamoci se te,Balotellina,fossi 'na volta positiva.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Dovrebbe vincere la Samp in teoria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2013)

Vincerà l'Inter, non mi faccio false speranze, l'avessero giocata dopo la partita col Tottenham l'avrebbero certamente persa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

hanno fatto bene a metterla alle 18:30...così qualcuno la guarderà


----------



## rossovero (3 Aprile 2013)

Per me pareggiano


----------



## Bawert (3 Aprile 2013)

3-2, ha parlato il mio pendolino


----------



## Ale (3 Aprile 2013)

vince l'inter facile facile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2013)

3-1 samp


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E figuriamoci se te,Balotellina,fossi 'na volta positiva.



lol ma quando mai


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2013)

*Formazioni Ufficiali:*

Sampdoria (3-5-2): Romero; Mustafi, Palombo, Gastaldello; De Silvestri, Poli, Krsticic, Obiang, Estigarribia; Sansone, Icardi.

Inter (4-3-1-2): Handanovic; Jonathan, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, Pereira; Zanetti, Kovacic, Gargano; Guarin; Palacio, Cassano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia Romero che esce a vuoto 

Non ne ferma una che sia 1 sta pippa di romero


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2013)

1-0 Palacio


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2013)

goal palacio


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2013)

Fine primo tempo 0-1 Inter, al primo tiro in porta praticamente, la Samp ha giocato meglio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Aprile 2013)

Stacco va partita noiosissima, piu probabile lo 0-2 che il pareggio della Samp, l'inter si e praticamente coperta dopo il vantaggio,


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2013)

Partita abominevole.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2013)

Prevedibile la vittoria(brutta)dell'Inter. Qualche settimana fa avrebbero perso 100/100. Poco male, sono sempre a -7.


----------



## Dexter (3 Aprile 2013)

hanno vinto facendo un tiro in porta,pazzesco. buona squadra la samp,ma in quanto a concretezza  ci vedo bene robinho in blucerchiato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

doppietta di Palacio


----------



## Dexter (3 Aprile 2013)

mi correggo,2 tiri in porta,2 gol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

cmq grandissimo gol


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Partita oscena.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2013)

Romero scandaloso sui due gol


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Romero scandaloso sui due gol



....e Icardi.... già interista......


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....e Icardi.... già interista......



Ma mica s'è tenuto oggi, è proprio scarso, un pacco bello e buono.


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Aprile 2013)

La Sampdoria è poca cosa la davanti. Per il resto ha dominato sull'inter, pur perdendo 2 a zero.

Kovacic alla fine non è niente male.
Icardi invece mi sembra una sola pazzesca. Se lo pagano 14 milioni sarà epico..


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2013)

Icardi è una pippa.


----------



## Principe (3 Aprile 2013)

Così male icardi? Perché il primo tempo nn mi era dispiaciuto , cosa ha combinato nel secondo tempo che nn l'ho vista .......


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Così male icardi? Perché il primo tempo nn mi era dispiaciuto , cosa ha combinato nel secondo tempo che nn l'ho vista .......



Ha sbagliato circa 750 appoggi e 200 passaggi.Orrori tecnici.


----------



## DannySa (3 Aprile 2013)

Icardi non ha beccato un passaggio che fosse uno, mal posizionato tutte le volte, non sembrava nemmeno che fosse in campo.
Se paghi un 20 enne 13-14 mln questo deve arare il campo ogni partita, questo Icardi ad essere buoni non vale più di qualche mln di €, deve ringraziare il fatto di aver trovato qualche difesa veramente oscena (tra cui il Pescara) e di avere pochissima concorrenza davanti.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2013)

Premetto che ho visto la partita a sprazzi, l'Inter è veramente una squadraccia senza capo ne coda. Attacco inesistente, centrocampo molle e difesa farfallona. 

Non oso immaginare quest'anno se non avessero avuto Handanovic, sta facendo i miracoli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AndrasWave ha scritto:


> La Sampdoria è poca cosa la davanti. Per il resto ha dominato sull'inter, pur perdendo 2 a zero.
> 
> Kovacic alla fine non è niente male.
> Icardi invece mi sembra una sola pazzesca. Se lo pagano 14 milioni sarà epico..



Da mesi dico che questo Icardi non mi sembra niente di che. Magari diventerà forte, ma se si pensa ad oggi di prendere un fenomeno o un giocatore che faccia la differenza, beh ciao ciao.


----------

